# Question about Article 27 of the 39 Articles



## cih1355 (Jun 5, 2005)

The 27th article of the 39 Articles of the Church of England says, "Baptism is not only a sign of profession, and a mark of difference, whereby Christian men are discerned from others that be not christened, but it is also a sign of Regeneration or New-Birth, whereby, as by an instrument, they that receive Baptism rightly are grafted into the Church; the promises of the forgiveness of sin, and of our adoption to be the sons of God by the Holy Ghost, are visibly signed and sealed; Faith is confirmed, and Grace increased by virtue of prayer unto God. The Baptism of young Children is in any wise to be retained in the Church, as most agreeable with the institution of Christ."

When the above article says that those who receive baptism rightly are grafted into the church, is it talking about the invisible church or the visible church?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 5, 2005)

I would assume visible.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 5, 2005)

Curt,
It has to be the visible as only God knows who are true regenerates in the invisible church.


----------



## yeutter (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cih1355_
> The 27th article of the 39 Articles of the Church of England says, "Baptism is not only a sign of profession, and a mark of difference, whereby Christian men are discerned from others that be not christened, but it is also a sign of Regeneration or New-Birth, whereby, as by an instrument, they that receive Baptism rightly are grafted into the Church; the promises of the forgiveness of sin, and of our adoption to be the sons of God by the Holy Ghost, are visibly signed and sealed; Faith is confirmed, and Grace increased by virtue of prayer unto God. The Baptism of young Children is in any wise to be retained in the Church, as most agreeable with the institution of Christ."
> 
> When the above article says that those who receive baptism rightly are grafted into the church, is it talking about the invisible church or the visible church?



The Church historian in me is constrained to say that Church Fathers who wrote this had in mind both the visible and invisible Church when they wrote this Article. The early Anglican Reformers, including Cramner, were Reformed Catholics and agreed with Luthers view of Baptism.
The reformed element within Anglicanism understand and receive the article to refer to incorporation into the visible Church. We would take a presumptive regeneration view of baptized covenant children.


----------



## yeutter (Jun 5, 2005)

A comparison of the answers given in Lord's Day 26 and 27 of the Heidelberg are helpful when considering Article 27 of the 39 Articles.


----------



## cih1355 (Jun 5, 2005)

I have another question about the 27th Article. How is baptism a seal? Does this mean that baptism confirms that God's promises are true?


----------



## Scott (Jun 6, 2005)

"I have another question about the 27th Article. How is baptism a seal? Does this mean that baptism confirms that God's promises are true?"

Yes. It is like a seal of authenticity. In ordinary circumstances it is rightly administyered by God's representatives on earth, lawfully called and ordained ministers. Acting for Christ by exercising the power of the keys given to them, we should be assured that God actually confirms our placve in His family and kingdom.


----------

